# So has anyone taken over the Crest Product line yet?



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Since I had seen posts about Crest going out of business and someone was supposedly going to take it on and continue it, just wondering did that ever happen? 

So has anyone taken it on and continuing the line or has it just gone away forever, like so many other companies that have gone bust?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It is progress and should be available in 2 -3 months under new ownership.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Robby D said:


> It is progress and should be available in 2 -3 months under new ownership.


2-3 months? I've worked for companies that got bought out{went out of business and someone bought them or they were just bought out outright} and those changeovers were over in less than 2 weeks in the majority of those cases! The longest I ever saw was about 5-6 weeks, and these were much larger companies than what I thought Crest was So this seems like a very long time for what I thought was a very small company. 

Wonder why this is going to take so long to get changed over?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the fact that it is manufactured in another country might have something to do with it.

Also, it's not the size of the company, it's the complexity of the transaction.

Also, whoever is funding it, it might be a "big company" to them, in terms of the investment. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

In the latest issue of Garden Railways magazine, Locolinc has announced the introduction of a new 2.4 GHz R/C system.
Could there be a connection?
No information at the Locolinc website yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't believe that Locolinc has the cash to do much of anything, but perhaps they do.

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I know the new owner. it's probably someone you don't know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

But he probably knows me ha ha!

(inside joke)

Greg


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, Robbie is correct. Revolution is returning. Navin asked me to not to disclose the owner until they formally announce.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The good news is that it sounds certain, and having Navin involved makes sense.

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Now who would have the necessary $$$ to take this on?
If it is who I think it is, his acquisitions and take overs in the past have not been exactly fruitful. But good luck to him anyway.
Then again it might be someone like Dave Bodnar who has the technical smarts to cope with it. ;-)


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so excited.....I may pee my pants waiting.......!!!!


----------



## k225 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fred don't get too excited, you do know they don't use 27 MHz anymore?


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Joe Mascitti said:


> Yes, Robbie is correct. Revolution is returning. Navin asked me to keep not to disclose the owner until they formally announce.


Seeing that I had just e-mailed {CREST} Navin about this system within a month or 2 of his closing it down, this is what I was thinking of going to when my TE transmitter died, fortunately I was able to find, buy and get a replacement TE transmitter from another forum member here. So that put me back in business again to run trains using that system for the time being. But was looking into the Crest Revolution system and then shortly thereafter, it went down.

Will be on the lookout for the announcement on this forum when the Revolution system is back in production and for sale again. As that is more than likely going to be my next purchase for my railroad, but currently that is still in the distant future for now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fred is excited because all the new stuff uses 900 MHz and 2.7 GHz, and leaves 27 MHz totally clear for just him!

Greg


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

You got it Greg....all mine....all mine....!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Fred is excited because all the new stuff uses 900 MHz and 2.7 GHz, and leaves 27 MHz totally clear for just him!
> 
> Greg


Methinks 2.7 GHz R/C would be something new.  Bit different from the more normal 2.4 GHz everyone else is using.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

picky picky


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

But if their are children around with R/C Cars, don't they operate on 27 MHz? 

Last time I was in a toy store and looking at the R/C vehicles, many operate off 27 MHz, some are on 2.4 Ghz and 2.7 Ghz as well, so wouldn't these also create interference when running a train on one of those freq's if an R/C vehicle happens to be on that particular freq range nearby? 

I am pretty sure my TE operates on 27 MHz as well, and I do seem to recall I've had a couple issues with R/C cars in the area causing issues if I'm running a train at the same time.

I don't think any of this stuff is totally fool proof or proprietary by any stretch.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never seen or heard of 2.7 GHz R/C being used for hobbies. That doesn't mean it has not been. Just that I have never heard of it.
27 MHz is very susceptible to RFI and the early train engineer was no exception.
I used 27 MHz for many years with very good reliability but rather reduced range.
Modern 2.4 GHz R/C is proprietary in that most manufacturers are not compatible with any others.
Crest is different from Futaba, which in turn is different fro Spektrum and so on. None of the major brands of 2.4 GHz R/C will work together. The closest any make comes to compatibility is a system that uses the Horizon Hobbies Spektrum DSM2 protocol. As well as Spektrum, you have Lemon R/C, Orange R/C and Deltang all being compatible with DSM2. There may be others, but none I am aware of.
The only thing that will interfere with my DSM2 compatible R/C are mobile phones being used on Wi-Fi to control DCC systems. They simply swamp the signals.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not forget that 27mhz is the CB radio frequencies also. CB radios had 5 watt input power to the transmitter while trains were limited to 100mw.
Aristo used the CB frequencies with the Basic (orange hand held simple modulation) and TE (black hand held) with some sort of digital to get 10 channels on 10 frequencies.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Know all about CB Radio, used to be in that for years. Still recall my old call sign/letters: KMB-9213 when the FCC required you to have a license to operate one, then Smokey and The Bandit movies ended the need for a license because CB'ing got so popular, and ALL 40 of the channels were swamped! You were lucky if you could get a channel break, let alone a conversation going in-between all that chatter and clutter. 

If I tried to run a TE in those days off that 27 MHz, I'm sure my trains would be going crazy trying to figure out which direction they need to go and how fast or slow to travel the rails. Pretty sure if the 2 had been around together at that time, the TE probably would have ended in the trashcan due to all that signal interference.

Fortunately today it's cell phones and they don't mess with my TE set up at all. And CB's just aren't as widely used either, still some out there, but not like it was in the late 70's early '80's, that was a nightmare! LOL


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I know who the new owner will be/is but I ain't talking.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish they would announce soon, so those of us who know don't have to keep the secret any longer. (It would also signal resumption of availability I would think)

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
From what I have learned it will probably be December. I would not put that in stone though, you know how things can go in this hobby.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Christmas will be here sooner than anyone of us realize... I'm thinking they need a run of new product before "opening"... that's what I would do.

Greg


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Your reply to my recent comment Greg does give those this side of the Atlantic some hope about the REVO. 
I still use 27Mhz., bought it from Aristo direct with trailing battery car* (*not distributed in the UK as far as I remember) around six months before the initial REVO launch.
I have never, knowingly, had interference form CB radios, but CB lost much of its appeal here in the UK after it became legal and the kids who monopolized most channels found a new pastime. Also many CB guys took the required exams to become radio Hams. 
I believe the comments relating to a December launch are good: what better time to get into the market when dear Old Saint Nicholas/Father Christmas is hoving to.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the new principals understand the European and other markets, and see the potential.

It's a good product, it has actually created a unique niche. If the new product comes out at the same price, and a few other issues are handled, it is a winner.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Pricing will be interesting as Crest could not make a go of it, we will see how the next vendor succeeds.
It would have been nice if the revo supported DCC for many of the over the counter items readily available.

I for one will stick to my DCC and old 27mhz Aristo systems.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not clear that price was the issue, Lewis is retired, and that is probably a factor.

I've never seen Lewis sell anything for a loss. I would not make the assumption that the closing of Crest was for lack of profitability.

Greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Pricing an issue ? Too high ? too low ?

Do ya jack the price a way up (like some smartie phone manufacturers ) or since it is a hobby do ya pricepoint it low (realistic) and possibly capture the market by selling to peoples who live by good pricing and a tech' format that appeals to THEM (ignoring the jones' negative rants). 

But they also have to do more marketing more than just word of mouth. 
I don't recall how far the HO (or O) version immersed itself into those markets but at our regional show (last yr.?) there was display of all remote style systems for the smaller scales but the person who had put the display together was not aware of the Crest HO version. So I wrote down some info that he could input into google . . . . 


I'm pleasantly surprised to hear that something is being put together so soon. Considering the new 'proprietor' has to very likely deal with all the previous (and future) business variables , before even rolling out to the potential (new/ existing) consumers of the product line. 


Maybe the other Crest Electronics is the newbie !?
ref. http://www.crestelectronics.com/  

doug c


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Will be in January with a new feature to make life easier for some...

Stay tuned. We should all be very grateful to Navin for caring so much about the hobby and all us big kids.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"_..Will be in January with a new feature to make life easier for some.._. "

Ahhh lower price point !!  


IMHO since hints like this were made 1-2 yrs back when 'things' were good, and "new feature" never saw the light ah day, 
better if 'saved' and announced on actual rollout day. 


doug c


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't believe a word Navin says. Several years ago when the first indications that Aristo was in trouble, I called three different times directly to Navin to as for the real story. All three times I got a different lie, and in the end, that same December Louis Polk closed Aristo and Polks hobbies.

I would like to see the Aristo line brought back, but I will NEVER trust a word Navin says. When I see the product in RLD Hobbies store physically, I will believe it is back. Until then ......


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Did Navin tell a lie or just repeat what he was told/led to believe?
Just a thought.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

From what I have learned since the closure of both Aristo Craft and Crest Electronics, Navin has been 'carnal knowledge' since the beginning. And 'IF' he was not, he had the option to 'tell the fairy tales', or tell me the truth, 'he was not at liberty to say'.

Either way, based on the way folks that didn't agree with Lewis were treated on the Ariso Craft Forum, the events surrounding both closures, I have ZERO faith in anything said by anyone even remotely associated with the inner sanctum of 'Polk Enterprises'. When I physically see product I will believe it is coming. 

Again, I would love to see Aristo Craft and Crest back in the game. Not fore me, I have moved on to another vendor, but for those so heavily invested in that product line.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've known Navin a long time. For a long time, what Navin could say was controlled by Aristo policy.

He is a very truthful and honest and good person. Let's hang in there until the new year, but I have gotten the story from several people who I trust, not just Navin.

It's a pity that this successful product has been "interrupted" especially for those who have been using it, but since it was NOT tied to Kader and was not designed by Kader, I think the chances are very good that what we are hearing is going to come to pass.

Greg


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to hear it might come back, but I am ready to go to a different vendor. I jumped in big, 3 transmitters and 27 receivers. I did the latest purchases based on the promise of new specific sound files easily downloaded!! Navin told me personally several times that the new sounds were just around the corner. I foolishly believed him on that three times, the last just a month before it got shut down. I do believe Navin means well, but is either not informed or out of the loop. I was even told many sound files were already completed. 

The sound receivers with the belief that specific sounds were to be soon available were the major reason I invested heavily in Revo. I do believe the product can be successful, with specific downloadable sound files available. I was looking to an alternative to the many Phoenix systems I had installed. The concept of the receiver with built in sound and a low price point won me over. Maybe the new owner can make it happen, but if the prices go up, I will opt for Phoenix for my existing fleet.

I will wait till I see real product!!

Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah too bad on the new sound files... I'm sure Navin was TOLD they were coming, but then Aristo was pulling in it's "horns" and shutting down while they were denying it vehemently in public.

Yep, have to wait and see..

The good news Bill is that you can sell your existing Revolution stuff for Christmas and probably turn a profit!

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I should be getting the New Revolution products around the first of the year. I'll make an announcement on here when its back in stock. there will be some new items.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

www.revoelectronics.com

They're being sold by Precision RC Electronics. Per their ad in the latest GR, "We designed and manufactured the Revolution T.E 2.4GHz products."

Looking at the web site, it looks like it's a reboot of where they left off, with the generic steam and diesel boards, etc. No mention of new sound files, though they do list the USB programmer as "in stock." No reference on the site relative to files you can download to actually update anything, but all in good time, I'd presume. Glad enough to see them back online. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robby, will your prices be the same as the web site? I see they are already "discounting" from list price.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have a ad in the February Garden RR magazine. revoelectronics.com


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Revolution is back. We will update our web site today and will be able to ship orders very soon.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I called Navin.



1. The VERY EARLY transmitters (with plastic keyboard, not rubber) are not upgradeable... most were part of the Beta test, but a few were sold.



2. notwithstanding #1, ALL transmitters are the same hardware and will run the same firmware, old and new, sound and non sound receivers.



3. the USB dongle will update ALL transmitters (when they release the files)



4. the USB dongle will update all the "new" receivers.



5. They are working on this, so that the USB dongle will update the OLD Revolution receivers. Remember that the main engineer on the Revolution is one of the owners of the new Precision RC company.



So, bottom line, is that unless you have one of the very rare plastic keyboard transmitters, EVERYTHING will work with EVERYTHING.



Greg


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, looking over your helpful info over the past 10 days, I realize that I am confused about item #1 about the very early transmitters. My first REVO transmitter does have plastic keys, but is that different than a plastic keyboard?? Also confused by what upgradeable means. Upgradable to what? what is the plastic key version not upgradable to, if ALL have the same firmware and hardware and can do everything. 

Been looking at the "new" Revolution 2 items, and see the new transmitters still have the rubber keys that get stuck pressed down very easily, and wonder if I am the only one having the problem. Talking to Navin he said the problem was not uncommon and there would be a fix, but it does not look like it was done.

Can you or another member explain the questions posed above. I am not great on the ins and out of electronics intricacies, simple language is always appreciated.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We have everything in stock now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, yes, Navin uses the term "plastic keyboard" but it is really the plastic keys, as opposed to the rubber ones.

I've used the term "upgrade" to really mean "download firmware".

So, first of all, do not make the mistake Dave Bodnar did, and try to download files to your transmitter (with plastic keys)... you will "brick" it. (render it unusable, with the functionality of a brick, i.e. nothing works)

So, I don't have the specifics, but there are 2 firmware files on the Precision RC site for the transmitters, and I have no further information on the differences, but as far as I can tell, the 3.02 file is the same as the last production "Crest" transmitter, so people that have the current production transmitters can load the latest firmware if they do not have it.

I am sure that there will eventually be updates to the transmitter firmware, and now, with those files and the USB stick, you can do these updates yourself, when/if they become available. 

I am speaking in general terms here, since as far as I know, the old plastic button transmitters will not be "field upgradeable".

Greg





billsharron said:


> Greg, looking over your helpful info over the past 10 days, I realize that I am confused about item #1 about the very early transmitters. My first REVO transmitter does have plastic keys, but is that different than a plastic keyboard?? Also confused by what upgradeable means. Upgradable to what? what is the plastic key version not upgradable to, if ALL have the same firmware and hardware and can do everything.
> 
> Been looking at the "new" Revolution 2 items, and see the new transmitters still have the rubber keys that get stuck pressed down very easily, and wonder if I am the only one having the problem. Talking to Navin he said the problem was not uncommon and there would be a fix, but it does not look like it was done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

the ones with the hard plastic buttons are not up gradable. if you try to up grade it, it will stop working forever.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Robby,

What's the latest about Crest availability?

A friend has been asking me about it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.reindeerpass.com/crest-2.aspx

Jerry have you looked online?


----------

